# Future Card Buddyfight!



## MorbidWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone seen this anime? I really love it and its tons of fun as is the card game itself. I'm currently caught up and I hope to see Axia with an awesome fighter. For those who not seen it its an anime whrere monsters exist and the humans use card games to kinda tame them without enslaving them. The main antagonists are called Team Disaster and use demonic powers to bring the cards to life. There are so far 9 factions Magic Dragon Dungeon Ancient Legend Darkness Katana Hero and Danger worlds. Each World/Faction have their own unique playstyle.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope can't say that I have. I should watch more anime than I do.


----------

